# Riding Lessons - Realistic expectations?



## Caboose

I’m new to riding, I’ve done tons of research, riding etc. I’m also very athletic and flexible (Infact, I’ve never been in pain at all after riding – and my lesson horse a nice big baroque-style Friesian gelding) I've taken three lessons and so far I am doing pretty good on the trot.

I take lessons twice a week and they are an hour long. I usually pick up on things pretty fast. My trainer’s pretty competent and really supports me and helps me iron out the wrinkles like keeping my heels down, head up etc.. 

But what would be a realistic timeframe for my learning? When can I expect to master the trot? Learn to canter? I’d also like to show someday (you guys make it look so fun!) how long does it usually take for a rider to be ready to show? 



I'm not looking for immediate results, I'm just curious as to the average timeframe to make sure I'm on track.


----------



## Skyhuntress

honestly, there is no definite answer. you learn things at different rates. for example, I learned how to sit the canter extremely quickly and easily, but I STILL (nearly 10 years!) can't sit the trot well enough to suit me. It's just physically hard for me. Also, riding is quite a mental exercise as well, because you have to learn exactly how your body influences the way the horse is going-so some things will likely stump you and will make your learning time longer.

talk to your trainer and see what her goals are for you and how she plans to teach you; will she lunge you? are you on a bombproof type of horse, ect. it will also depend on how much of a stickler your trainer is for details. for example, I cantered in a week of riding. but that probably wasn't the best way to do it, because I wasn't balanced. I have a friend that took 11 months to canter - but you should see how lovely her seat is!


----------



## IrishRider

Well I wouldn't canter until you have mastered the trot a bit more and have more of your balance. I also prefer cantering over trotting...especially the sitting trot, bleh! 

But everyone progresses at their own rate and some things that are easy for some, are super hard for others. 

As for showing, set a goal for yourself, even if you just do a walk/trot class it will still give you the show experience. Start out at small shows with less stress. If your barn does a barn show, enter a few flat classes. You don't have to be a pro and ride forever before you show. It will be good experience and you'll have fun.


----------



## english_rider144

I rode for atleast 5 months before I got enough balance for a canter. I learned the trot after only 1 lesson. took me 5 months to master the sitting, halfseat and posting trot and then when I was balanced enough I started to canter. It all depends on how you can control yourself


----------



## pocket-pixie

everybody learns at a completly different rate. Some people cant get their rhythem in trot but are fantastic in canter and vice verser. It all comes down to how you are in your own riding style. All i would say is when you feel 100% comfortable to go to the next stage then thats when your ready. When i 1st started riding again i dont walk and trot in my 1st lesson and was cantering on my 4th. Everybody is so so different in their riding. As long as you are 100% in one thing you will be ok in the next. Never try to rush anything cz this is where people loose their confidence. Good luck and have fun


----------



## kickshaw

i've had students progress to the canter as quickly as two months and as slow as a year and a half. It just depends on the individual ;-)


----------



## Caboose

I learned how to post and trot on my first lesson as well. Unfortunately, the horse I'm with is a big mover, with a powerful trot. So it's been hard to master. 

I got to take a break from him this past lesson and ride a nice (lovely) little QH named Doc who's trot was so much easier! I really look foreword to cantering. It looks so fun!


----------



## juju

Someone at my barn was jumping 2 feet 6 inches within 6 months of learning with a position to die for. Some other people at my barn still don't get it after having been riding for years. The good thing about shows is how many different level classes there are, providing both advanced and young riders to show.


----------



## Joshie

Have you asked your teacher how well you're progressing? We ride western but, goodness, didn't even get on a saddle the first three lessons. At first we learned things like how to put a halter on, how to lead a horse, how to hold things (leads, bridles, etc.) in our hands, how to be safe around horses, and how to balance on a bareback pad. 

My sister's daughter took lessons and she was doing barrels within a few weeks. Well, that's not learning how to ride a horse. That's sitting on a horse that is going through his paces.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

i think people move on too quickly, like a previous post i am back to walk-if you dont master the beginning principles how can you be really good at the more advanced stuff. as above we are all different and if you put a time table on learning you may miss something-like having a great time. Some of you people have been in the saddle most of your lives and are still learning. What a fab lifestyle-sport-


----------



## Jacksonlover

alot of it depends on your and the horse your ride. at the lesson barn where i ride, there is a student who is physical ready to canter, meaning she has excellent balance and rythm, but mentally, she is afraid to canter,

so alot of it is your progress, ask your trainer to tell you how you are doing, and if you feel completely confiedent at your skills at the trot, and your confident in the horse, go ahead and ask your trainer to teach you to canter! and its okay if it goes completely wrong. the first time i cantered, i didn't steer the pony and jumped poles at the same time!!!! but it will be your most memerable moment!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

Joshie, you got it-if you dont learn the ground work you shouldnt be in the saddle- muck stalls, learn feeding, a bit of equine ER, tack care, grooming, not in order there sorry=then the lessons in riding. i keep going on about this it is a partner ship not skateboarding. Learn the animal-learn yourself and riding is a joy and will progress every time you do it. It is an amazing journey we!!!!! are on


----------



## LE123

Time. You can't rush anything in a sport. You need to develop not only proper muscles, but balance and understanding of how to apply your aids. This doesn't happen over night. You constantly learn with riding horses, because one horse differs from the next.

So, the more you do it, the faster your body will learn to build muscles, but riding is a sport that develops as you do it. Learning feel takes a LONG time.


----------



## claireauriga

I don't think there's any kind of set timescale. I would have cantered on my third half-hour lesson if I had been on a different horse; as it was I started cantering on my fifth because that was when Charlie Brown was available. Took me ages to be able to sit it, I still can't do it that well xD I started leg yielding after about eight or ten lessons, I think. But those were private ones, hence faster progress, and also instead of working on one thing ad nauseum until it was 'mastered', I would be introduced to several new things and work on them all. I am certainly not 'really good' at anything, especially after months without riding. I dread to think what I'll look like next time I'm on a horse!

I think the best thing is to look at what you're doing in your lessons and how you feel about it. That will let you know if you're making good progress.

Do you have set things to work on? They can be big - learning to jump - or small - keeping an even contact through transitions - but you should have a goal to be working towards.

Do you feel challenged each lesson, but not overwhelmed? Or are you feeling bored because you 'know this already' and the instructor isn't taking you on to the next level?

I used to write down the stuff I learnt each lesson, and my instructors were really good at giving me lots of progressive goals so that I always felt like I was achieving something.


----------



## horsegirl123

A _almost_ mastered the trot in one year. I fully mastered the canter in a year. The reason I only _almost_ mastered the trot is because I still have troubles getting my diagonals right. I started jumping on my second year. 

You can show at any level so really you can start showing tomorrow if you wanted to. I started showing in my second year in walk/trot beginner. I'm on my third year of riding right now. Currently I do walk/trot/canter beginner and sometimes I jump small x-rails. When i'm not showing I jump medium sized verticals though, so you usually show a little under what you are learning.


----------

